# Pricing structures



## Chamberfield (May 22, 2021)

I found this flyer and I was thinking of adopting a similar pricing structure. If I charge only $4 per note, that would give me a competitive advantage, right?


----------



## reborn579 (May 24, 2021)

haha. i'll do one better: $3.5 per note, but i'll use very big chords maj7add9#6etc


----------



## Polkasound (May 24, 2021)

"Thanks again for hiring me. Here's your new song.. I call it _Foggy Mountain Breakdown II_. That'll be $8,390."


----------



## LauraC (May 25, 2021)

You’re all burying the lead. “Can compose *any* genre: hip hop, rap, trap, pop.”


----------

